# [RISOLTO]kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 e modulo ieee80211

## Tigerwalk

vorrei sapere se il modulo ieee80211 del kernel in oggetto funziona con ipw3945, oppure se bisogna emergere nuovamente il modulo ieee.....  e ricompilarlo.

Grazie.Last edited by Tigerwalk on Sun Jun 17, 2007 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

Funziona.

A tal proposito ti conviene applicare la patch al kernel, la trovi qui. La patch per ipw3945 per il kernel 2.6.20 funziona anche sul .21.

----------

## crisandbea

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Funziona.
> 
> A tal proposito ti conviene applicare la patch al kernel, la trovi qui. La patch per ipw3945 per il kernel 2.6.20 funziona anche sul .21.

 

con il kernel i questione ovvero il 2.6.20-gentoo-r8,  i moduli ieee del kernel vanno compilati e poi va emerso  ipw3945, ma nella versione ~x86,  ed il tutto funge alla grande.

ciauz

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Funziona.
> 
> A tal proposito ti conviene applicare la patch al kernel, la trovi qui. La patch per ipw3945 per il kernel 2.6.20 funziona anche sul .21.

 

GRAZIE!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## riverdragon

Quasi quasi faccio una prova per applicare le patch per il nuovo subsystem wireless, iwlwifi e d80211.

Non ho access point a casa, quindi al più posso vedere che compili.

EDIT: la patch d80211 per il 2.6.20 si applica correttamente sul 2.6.21, ma quella per iwlwifi no. Pecà.

----------

## Tigerwalk

Ehm.... un aiutino please!

ho compilato il kenel come da tutorial ( http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945 )

Ho emerso ipw3945, ipw3945d, ipw3945ucode. Ho aggiunto ipw3945 al boot. Quando do modprobe ipw3945 mi esce questo errore:

```
~ # modprobe ipw3945

FATAL: Error inserting ipw3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 * WARNING:  ipw3945d has already been started.
```

ho dato dmesg che da:

```
.......

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw3945: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel_flags

ipw3945: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

......

```

La patch sono andato a guardarla ma non saprei come installarla  :Embarassed: 

Dove sbaglio  :Question: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

help me please  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> help me please 

 

dopo aver compilato il kernel come da guida , lo hai copiato in boot? hai riavviato? 

dopo il riavvio hai emerso i vari ipw3945???

ciauz

----------

## Tigerwalk

In effetti, probabilmente, ho omesso la copia in /boot del kernel ricompilato. Spero di poter rimediare con una nuova compilazione e copia in /boot. Il problema è che ho già installato ipw3945. Proverò a disinstallare prima e speriamo....

Scusate per l'incompetenza ma all'inizio credo che possa capitare!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> In effetti, probabilmente, ho omesso la copia in /boot del kernel ricompilato. Spero di poter rimediare con una nuova compilazione e copia in /boot. Il problema ï¿½ che ho giï¿½ installato ipw3945. Proverï¿½ a disinstallare prima e speriamo....
> 
> Scusate per l'incompetenza ma all'inizio credo che possa capitare!

 

tutto puÃ² capitare, tranquillo,  l'importante Ã¨ che quando si hanno dei problemi si riesca ad esprimerli al meglio per poterli risolvere, comunque ricompila il kernel , copialo in boot, riavvia, dopo di che emergi ipw3945, anche senza rimuoverlo.

ciao

----------

## Tigerwalk

purtroppo, dopo aver ricompilato e riemerso i moduli, gli errori al comando modprobe ipw3945 e a dmesg permangono invariati!

A questo punto non so come muovermi, cos'altro controllare, aspetto qualche indicazione....

Grazie!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> purtroppo, dopo aver ricompilato e riemerso i moduli, gli errori al comando modprobe ipw3945 e a dmesg permangono invariati!
> 
> A questo punto non so come muovermi, cos'altro controllare, aspetto qualche indicazione....
> 
> Grazie!

 

posteresti l'output dei seguenti comandi:

```

1)cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep WIRE

2)cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IEEE

3)eix -I ipw3945

```

----------

## Tigerwalk

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep WIRE

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set
```

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IEEE

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m
```

```
# eix -I ipw3945

[I] net-wireless/ipw3945

     Available versions:  1.0.5 1.2.0 [M]~1.2.1

     Installed versions:  1.2.0(11:57:48 10/06/2007)(-debug kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

[I] net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode

     Available versions:  1.13 1.14.2

     Installed versions:  1.14.2(11:58:03 10/06/2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.bughost.org/ipw3945/

     Description:         Microcode for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

[I] net-wireless/ipw3945d

     Available versions:  1.7.18 1.7.22-r4

     Installed versions:  1.7.22-r4(11:57:56 10/06/2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.bughost.org/ipw3945/

     Description:         Regulatory daemon for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

Found 3 matches.
```

----------

## crisandbea

togli questa voce dal kernel:

```
CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK=y 
```

poi fai 

```
echo "net-wireless/ipw3945" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

e

```
echo "net-wireless/ipw3945" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

dopo di che dai 

```
emerge -av ipw3945
```

ciao

----------

## Tigerwalk

niente! neppure eliminando quella voce e ricompilando il kernel e smascherando ed installando ipw3945.... sempre gli stessi errori!

Grazie comunque e se ti viene in mente altro....

----------

## Tigerwalk

Ho applicato la patch al kernek seguendo queste indicazioni: http://www.slacky.eu/wikislack/index.php?title=Intel_Corporation_PRO/Wireless_3945ABG_Network_Connection

Gli errori però sono sempre gli stessi!

All'avvio del kernel vedo una segnalazione che dice che non riesce a trovare qualcosa in /sys/bus/pci/drivers

 e, successivamente un'altra che dice grosso modo che non riesce a fare chown del modulo per unknow symbol nel modulo!??

No saprei a chi santo votarmi. Mi dispiace "rompervi" ma l'alternativa è non utilizzare il wi-fi!

Tnks!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> Ho applicato la patch al kernek seguendo queste indicazioni: http://www.slacky.eu/wikislack/index.php?title=Intel_Corporation_PRO/Wireless_3945ABG_Network_Connection
> 
> Gli errori perï¿½ sono sempre gli stessi!
> 
> All'avvio del kernel vedo una segnalazione che dice che non riesce a trovare qualcosa in /sys/bus/pci/drivers
> ...

 

per quanto mi riguarda ho la tua stessa scheda wifi, con i moduli del kernel per ieee, ed i drivers ipw3945 di portage, ma quelli smascherati.

ho seguito la guida che stÃ  nel wiki di gentoo, ed il tutto funge, ora le cose sono due:

1)sono stato fortunato.(puÃ² essere);

2)hai saltato tu qualche passo della guida(ed anche questo puÃ² essere).

3)dacci una riguardata. eliminando tutto ciÃ² che possa riguardare la wifi, e ricompilare il kernel con i moduli relativi, senza dimenticare i vari moduli di algoritmi per la crittografia.

ciao

----------

## Tigerwalk

I moduli per la critografia sono disattivati e non trovo il modo di attivarli, anche variando gli altri parametri di riferimento a ieee.... Le altre opzioni del kernel vanno bene. Devo scoprire come attivare la crittografia.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> I moduli per la critografia sono disattivati e non trovo il modo di attivarli, anche variando gli altri parametri di riferimento a ieee.... Le altre opzioni del kernel vanno bene. Devo scoprire come attivare la crittografia.

 

nel parte relativa del kernel,  segui la guida che hai linkato prima con attenzione, Ã¨ ti dice anche questo.

ciao

----------

## Tigerwalk

stavolta per non sbagliare ho usato lp script già pronto. Ho controllato tutte le opzioni ma, non riesco in alcun modo ad attivare la crittografia. Forse devo provare a scaricare di nuovo i sorgenti del kernel e rifare tutto ex novo, sperando bene......

se non ci sono altri consigli.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> stavolta per non sbagliare ho usato lp script giï¿½ pronto. Ho controllato tutte le opzioni ma, non riesco in alcun modo ad attivare la crittografia. Forse devo provare a scaricare di nuovo i sorgenti del kernel e rifare tutto ex novo, sperando bene......
> 
> se non ci sono altri consigli.

 

devi inserire i seguenti parametri del kernel:

```

Cryptographic options --->

   [*] Cryptographic API

     <*> AES cipher algorithms

     <*> ARC4 cipher algorithm

     <*> Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

```

ciao

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   stavolta per non sbagliare ho usato lp script giï¿½ pronto. Ho controllato tutte le opzioni ma, non riesco in alcun modo ad attivare la crittografia. Forse devo provare a scaricare di nuovo i sorgenti del kernel e rifare tutto ex novo, sperando bene......
> 
> se non ci sono altri consigli. 
> 
> devi inserire i seguenti parametri del kernel:
> ...

 

scusami, forse non mi ero spiegato bene, la crittografia nel kernel, non solo la ritrovo disattivata riguardo quelle voci, ma non è assolutamente attivabile (è disabilitata) -- ed anche variando l'attivazione dei moduli ieee80211 da cui dipende, non cambia niente. Resta tutto non attivabile. Boh!?

----------

## crisandbea

guarda le opzioni sono cosi:

```

  --- Cryptographic API                                                                       â â

  â â                      ---   Cryptographic algorithm manager                                                       â â

  â â                      <*>   HMAC support                                                                          â â

  â â                      < >   XCBC support                                                                          â â

  â â                      < >   Null algorithms                                                                       â â

  â â                      < >   MD4 digest algorithm                                                                  â â

  â â                      <*>   MD5 digest algorithm                                                                  â â

  â â                      <*>   SHA1 digest algorithm                                                                 â â

  â â                      <*>   SHA256 digest algorithm                                                               â â

  â â                      <*>   SHA384 and SHA512 digest algorithms                                                   â â

  â â                      <*>   Whirlpool digest algorithms                                                           â â

  â â                      <*>   Tiger digest algorithms                   

â^(-)âââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââ â

  â â                      ---   ECB support                                                                           â â

  â â                      <*>   CBC support                                                                           â â

  â â                      <M>   PCBC support                                                                          â â

  â â                      < >   LRW support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                            â â

  â â                      <*>   DES and Triple DES EDE cipher algorithms                                              â â

  â â                      < >   FCrypt cipher algorithm                                                               â â

  â â                      <*>   Blowfish cipher algorithm                                                             â â

  â â                      <*>   Twofish cipher algorithm                                                              â â

  â â                      < >   Twofish cipher algorithms (i586)                                                      â â

  â â                      <*>   Serpent cipher algorithm                                                              â â

  â â                      ---   AES cipher algorithms                                                                 â â

  â â                      <*>   AES cipher algorithms (i586)

                             <*>   CAST5 (CAST-128) cipher algorithm                                                     â â

  â â                      <*>   CAST6 (CAST-256) cipher algorithm                                                     â â

  â â                      <*>   TEA, XTEA and XETA cipher algorithms                                                  â â

  â â                      ---   ARC4 cipher algorithm                                                                 â â

  â â                      < >   Khazad cipher algorithm                                                               â â

  â â                      < >   Anubis cipher algorithm                                                               â â

  â â                      <*>   Deflate compression algorithm                                                         â â

  â â                      ---   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm  

                            <*>   CRC32c CRC algorithm                                                                  â â

  â â                      < >   Camellia cipher algorithms                                                            â â

  â â                      < >   Testing module                                                                        â â

  â â                            Hardware crypto devices  --->      

```

queste sono le voci del mio kernel relative alla sezione di crittografia, ovviamente a  te non servono tutti gli algoritmi di cifratura, ma solo quelli indicati nella guida.

NB:dopo aver salvato e ricompilato il kernel, ti ricordo di copiarlo in boot, riavviare il pc, reinstallare ipw3945. e testare il suo funzionamento.

ciao

----------

## Tigerwalk

ti ringrazio, proverò con le tue impostazioni e ti farò sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> ti ringrazio, proverï¿½ con le tue impostazioni e ti farï¿½ sapere 

 

ok.

al massimo posso passarti il mio .config, ma non sÃ² se tutte le mie impostazioni possono andarti bene.

ciauz

----------

## Tigerwalk

A questo punto non so se sono cretino o sfortunato!

Ho reinstallato i sorgenti, ricompilato attivando tutte le opzioni richieste dal manuale, compresa la crittografia (che comunque andava già bene), copiato l'immagine in boot, riavviato. Già al riavvio, mi compaiono i mess. d'errore relativi all' ipw3945. Riemerso ipw3945, l'installazione si arresta col seguente errore:

```
Installing ipw3945 module

install: impossibile fare stat di `ipw3945.ko': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1061:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_install

  ipw3945-1.2.1.ebuild, line 83:   Called linux-mod_src_install

  linux-mod.eclass, line 546:   Called die

!!! doins ipw3945.ko failed
```

se do modprobe ipw3945:

```
FATAL: Error inserting ipw3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 * WARNING:  ipw3945d has already been started.
```

dmesg prima di dare modprobe ipw3945:

```
ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol release_firmware

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol request_firmware

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw3945: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel_flags

ipw3945: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211
```

dmesg dopo modprobe ipw3945 (si aggiungono ai precedenti questi altri errori):

```
ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol release_firmware

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol request_firmware

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw3945: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel_flags

ipw3945: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol release_firmware

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol request_firmware

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw3945: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel_flags

ipw3945: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211
```

Mi sto un poco esaurendo, credo che lascerò perdere il wi-fi almeno per ora!

Ti ringrazio tantissimo per la pazienza ed il supporto che mi hai dato.

ciao crisandbea!

----------

## crisandbea

@Tigerwalk

non puoi arrenderti cosi facilmente,

posta le ultime 20 righe dell'errore dell'emersione di ipw3945.

ciao

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @Tigerwalk
> 
> non puoi arrenderti cosi facilmente,
> 
> posta le ultime 20 righe dell'errore dell'emersione di ipw3945.
> ...

 

O.K.!

```
* Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.20-gentoo-r8

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ipw3945-1.2.1.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.1/work

 * Applying ipw3945-1.2.0-Makefile.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.1/work/ipw3945-1.2.1 ...

 * Preparing ipw3945 module

 Using ieee80211 subsystem version API v2 from:

        Base: /usr/src/linux/

        Path: /usr/src/linux/include/

 EXTRA_CFLAGS = -I/usr/src/linux/include/ -DIPW3945_COMPAT=2 -g -Wa,-adhlms=check_inc.lst

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.1/work/ipw3945-1.2.1/tmp/.tmp_versions

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.1/work/ipw3945-1.2.1 MODVERDIR=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.1/work/ipw3945-1.2.1/tmp/.tmp_versions modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8'

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 0 modules

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.1

>>> Install ipw3945-1.2.1 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.1/image/ category net-wireless

 * Installing ipw3945 module

install: impossibile fare stat di `ipw3945.ko': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1061:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_install

  ipw3945-1.2.1.ebuild, line 83:   Called linux-mod_src_install

  linux-mod.eclass, line 546:   Called die

!!! doins ipw3945.ko failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.1/temp/build.log'.
```

----------

## Tigerwalk

mi sorge un dubbio, non è che avendo patchato il kernel non è necessario installare ipw3945 e quindi quell'errore....??

Ho notato che su Sabayon dove la wi-fi funziona benissimo, il kernel ha la patch, e sono presenti ipw3945-ucode e ipw3945d, ma non  il modulo ipw3945 che non è installato!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> mi sorge un dubbio, non è che avendo patchato il kernel non è necessario installare ipw3945 e quindi quell'errore....??
> 
> Ho notato che su Sabayon dove la wi-fi funziona benissimo, il kernel ha la patch, e sono presenti ipw3945-ucode e ipw3945d, ma non  il modulo ipw3945 che non è installato!

 

se hai pathato il kernel, allora non ti serve il driver esterno ipw3945. ma secondo me al momento è meglio non utilizzare patch, ed usare i driver ipw3945.

ciauz

----------

## Tigerwalk

ricompilato, non patchato, installato ipw3945(senza errori).

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
modprobe ipw3945

FATAL: Error inserting ipw3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 * WARNING:  ipw3945d has already been started.
```

che dici, rinuncio  :Question:   :Shocked: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> ricompilato, non patchato, installato ipw3945(senza errori).
> 
> ```
> modprobe ipw3945
> 
> ...

 

prova a verificare se il modulo esiste davvero.

fai un 

```
 modprobe -l | grep ipw3945
```

----------

## Tigerwalk

credo che esista:

```
# modprobe -l | grep ipw3945

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> credo che esista:
> 
> ```
> # modprobe -l | grep ipw3945
> 
> ...

 

se fai un 

```
modprobe -r ipw3945
```

   e dopo un 

```
modprobe ipw3945
```

continua a darti errore?

ciauz

----------

## Tigerwalk

purtroppo...

```
tigergen giuliano # modprobe -r ipw3945

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping ipw3945d ...                                                  [ ok ]

tigergen giuliano # modprobe ipw3945

FATAL: Error inserting ipw3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 * Starting ipw3945d ...

chown: impossibile accedere a `/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd': No such file or directory

chmod: impossibile accedere a `/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd': No such file or directory    
```

----------

## crisandbea

posta un 

```
dmesg  | grep ipw3945
```

----------

## Tigerwalk

tigergen portage # 

```
dmesg | grep ipw3945

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw3945: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel_flags

ipw3945: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw3945: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel_flags

ipw3945: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw3945: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel_flags

ipw3945: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211
```

----------

## crisandbea

quali sono le opzioni abilitate nel tuo kernel relative al modulo IEEE80211???

le mie sono cosi:

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IEE

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

```

----------

## Tigerwalk

```
CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_RADIOTAP=y

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m
```

Rispetto al tuo ho RADIOTAP=y ma anche disabilitandolo "the song remains the same"

----------

## crisandbea

disabilitandolo significa che devi ricompilare il kernel, salvare le modifiche in boot, e riavviare con il kernel appena compilato, dopo di che darei un bel:

```

emerge -C ipw3945

```

```

emerge --depclean -p 
```

verificando eventuali pacchetti da eliminare,

poi per verificare la consistenza del sistema un 

```

revdep-rebuild
```

fatto ciò ridarei:

```

emerge -av ipw3945
```

----------

## Tigerwalk

certo, per disabilitato intendevo ricompilato etc. senza quel modulo.

Proverò anche questa procedura che mi indichi, sperando di avere la meglio. In effetti è come se restasse qualcosa nel sistema anche quando rimuovo ipw3945 e riemergo e ricompilo i sorgenti ex novo, al reboot ritrovo sempre i messaggi d'errore relativi a ipw3945

Ciao

----------

## Tigerwalk

ho dato 

emerge -C gentoo-sources

poi

rm -Rf /usr/src/linux*

a questo punto ho riemerso i gentoo-sources e li ho ricompilati.

Al riavvio finalmente non avevo più l'errore di caricamento del modulo ipw3945.

facendo un lsmod, con mia sorpresa, pur avendo rimosso ipw3945 con emerge -C, ho trovato ipw3945 caricato.

ho riemerso solo ipw3945d ed -ucode. 

Ho dato rc-update add ipw3945 boot

Ho riavviato e facendo iwconfig trovo:

```
eth2      unassociated  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:30   Missed beacon:0
```

A questo punto aprirò un nuovo post per sapere dove leggere la documentazione per configurare la scheda con i wireless-tools.

Grazie a tutti ed in particolare a crisandbea!

----------

